# yet another cool site!



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

http://hewelrymaking.craftgossip.com/viewCategory.do?categoryID=SEW
soooooo. While doing a search for another project, I ran across the above site. TONS of ideas and instructions for super easy crafts. puppet gloves. No-sew Baby ball (no...it's not a new sport using babies as soccer balls). Denim rose. Hair scrunchies....

Various crafts: beading, sewing, knitting, scrapbooking, bath and body, gifts in a jar, etc. 

Some are good. Some are cool. Some are..um...well, not so interesting (to me, anyway). All seem to be simple. I like simple 

thought I'd pass it along!


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks I've been checking it out.. some neat things.


----------



## MTTMATSUA (May 23, 2007)

great site! thanks!!!


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

http://tipnut.com/golden-thimbles-527-free-crafty-links/, Just a FEW more ideas!!!


----------



## Susan (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks for the links ladies!


----------

